# Another Old Permit



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Permit fee: $5


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

$200 and just a few blocks from home! Dude was walking to the job:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's just 1972, thats not old....................:whistling2:..................:blink:


----------

